# Suche PC Game Sonderausgabe 2/10



## jordon85 (29. November 2010)

Hallo,
hat vielleicht jemand die Sonderausgabe der PC Game 2/10 und ist bereit diese zu Verkaufen?

Würde mich sehr darüber freuen.

Gruß

jordon


----------



## nikiburstr8x (1. Dezember 2010)

Da es sich hierbei um ein Gesuch handelt, verschob ich den Thread nach "Private Kleinanzeigen".*


----------



## RR (2. Dezember 2010)

WELCHE PCG Sonderausgabe?
PCG Extra?
PCG Sonderheft Browsergames?
PCG Sonderheft Anno 1404?

Schreib mir eine kurze E-Mail (rainer.rosshirt@computec.de) - ich werd dann mal gucken, was ich da noch für dich tun kann.


----------

